# TNT cancellations for 2012: "Memphis Beat" & "HawthoRNe" so far



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to The Hollywood Reporter TNT cancelled "Memphis Beat." Last month they cancelled "HawthoRNe."

I know for next Summer they've committed to a remake of "Dallas" plus a show called "Perception" which has some elements similar to the CBS drama "Person of Interest."

I kinda liked "Memphis Beat." Unfortunately, near the end of this past Summer Season it had ratings only comparable to a strong NBC show which isn't good enough for TNT anymore.:sure:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, I liked Memphis Beat too. Sad to see it go...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Wow, I liked Memphis Beat too. Sad to see it go...


Same here. Good actors, good writing, good music. What was not to like? :scratchin


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> Same here. Good actors, good writing, good music. What was not to like? :scratchin


I guess Jason Lee took all those singing lessons for nothing...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I liked MB, but it was one of those shows that wasn't a must watch for me.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

Watched the first season of both shows and tried to watch the second season but quit after 2 shows.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

RobertE said:


> I liked MB, but it was one of those shows that wasn't a must watch for me.


My situation too. Always liked Alfre Woodard, ever since her stint in St Elsewhere. [Aside: why isn't anybody showing St Elsewhere these days? I keep looking ...] Hopefully her next 'home' will feature her in a bigger part.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Wow, I liked Memphis Beat too. Sad to see it go...


A me too here, for_ Memphis Beat_. Thought it was real good.

_HarthoRNe_ second season was a mess. I stopped watching it.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

To bad Memphis Beat is gone. I did enjoy it.

Never watched HarthoRNe.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> _HarthoRNe_ second season was a mess. I stopped watching it.


We thought it was awful and stopped watching it.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mrs. Fluffybear and I really enjoyed 'Memphis Beat' and will be sorry to see it go.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Hawthorne really seem to shift it's focus a little last season and a lot this one. The show that ended wasn't the same as when it started.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hawthorne lost its way and as a result lost its audience. Christina went from a likable nurse to a sad deviant. It was disappointing.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Really sad to see "Memphis Beat" go. 

It was one of my family's favorite Summer shows. 

~Alan


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

MB was a summer filler for us, I liked it more last year, but unfortunately it did not improve this year. I think we still have 4-5 shows recorded that we never got to.


----------

